

Question about Using a Standing Desk - TheBurningOr

After reading all the articles on here, Lifehacker and the New York Times, I got a standing desk a few weeks ago.  Actually, it is just a kitchen island table I got from Ikea, but I love it and it works great for me.  I feel more energetic, clear-headed and my back doesn't kill me anymore.<p>There is only one problem: My feet kill me.  Even after a few weeks of it, my heels hurt like anything.  I generally work from home, so I prefer to be barefoot if I can, but perhaps I should get a mat to stand on? or purchase some running shoes or something else super comfortable.<p>Any advice?
======
keyle
You can get shoes that are better for you. Maybe seek advice of a physio and
they will suggest correcting shoes based on how you stand (I for example stand
too much on the outside of the foot). Check your every day shoes, you will see
you tend to use them more on one side than the other, that's your defomration.
According to your post, it seems to be the heels. So you could look at getting
shoes that correct that. HTH

